# found a great seed mix for mice? or have I



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I was out shopping for mice seed yesterday and found this










I think it looked like quite a good mix to add to my oats so brought it @ £9.40 for 20kg

what do you think?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's great, it's got nearly everything in it!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i know another top mouser who uses something very similar! nice find!


----------



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

Good find K xx :mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow that is brilliant, like sarah said practically everything. Good amount for the price


----------

